# Tali, Pickle, Penelope, and The Boy Rat Herd



## VictorianVanity

So I realized I haven't posted pictures of the girlies yet, and I'm dying to show off the new boys, so I took a bunch during playtime tonight.

This is Pickle trying to steal my camera strap!









Pickle and her snuggly ball (the girls love to cuddle in it)









This is Penelope; I like to call her my sinister rat.









Penelope on her bridge.









And this is Tali, our biggest girl. She wouldn't really sit still for a better picture.









This is my baby boy, Alistair.









Alistair crawling up mummy to investigate this strange new device.









And this is The Dude, my fiance's baby boy. He was still shy so he wouldn't sit still.


----------



## Nekopan

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

They are all so cute. Love the name Alistair.


----------



## LittleShelby

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

Did you maybe get the name Alistair from Dragon Age Origins?


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

Haha I did, he was my favorite character. :


----------



## LittleShelby

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

Mine too.
Pickle looks almost just like my Velvet, but Velvy-butt is a a standard, not a dumbo.


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

I love that she's a dumbo. Somehow it just accentuates her adorable little wrinkly-old-man look. I can't get enough of her.


----------



## LittleShelby

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

lol. "wrinkly-old-man." Both her and her sister are very cute. I'm assuming they are litter sisters also? Penelope and Pickles?


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

We aren't 100% sure, but we assume so. They've got the exact same characteristics and they were sharing a cage at the store, so we're pretty certain they are. Even if they aren't, they could certainly pass for it, so we just call them sisters. :3


----------



## LittleShelby

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

That's really sweet. I call all of my ratties sisters, because they all have the same adopted mommy! But none of them are litter sisters.


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

I'm the same way. Haha. All of my pets are my babies, and I am the collective mummy.

My mother-in-law even calls our pets her grandchildren. It's sweet.


----------



## LittleShelby

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

So, if I may ask, why is Penelope your "Sinister Rat?"


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

Pickle is, in my opinion, the cutest of the girls. I know I shouldn't pick favorites, but she's so precious.

I call Penelope my sinister rat because, well, she's rather unfriendly. She's getting better every day, but she has a way of just sitting and staring at me when I'm close by. I get the feeling she's plotting doing troublesome deeds while I sleep at night. She rather reminds me of a cheesy villain in a bad movie plotting the demise of someone.


----------



## Alexc844

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

They are all adorable, but I have to say the nakies are my favorite!!!


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

Right now I'm all about Alistair. I love all my babies and obsess over them equally, but he's such a little mamas boy already. I can't wait til it's his turn out because he's so ready for me to love on him.


----------



## lml8787

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

Aww, I love the hairless dumbos! Yours are so cute. I almost got two about a month ago at a reptile show, one of which only had one eye. They were so sweet though. I wish I had gotten them.


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

I thought I would be uncomfortable with their texture, but I love how warm and cuddly they are. I'm very happy we got them and I highly recommend them.


----------



## lml8787

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

whenever I run across another one, I will be sure to get him. A male only of course to fit in with my other two ;-)


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

Here's an update on some of the kids! The babies are getting so big, now at 2 and a half months old. I have some pictures on my camera, just need to find the cord for it. >.> These are all from my phone.


Alistair napping in my lap. This is the first time he has ever sat still with me, bruxed or boggled at me. He's going to the vet today for congestion. ): Hopefully he'll pull through all right.

















Tali really likes diving down my shirt.









Tali being the big daddy's girl she is (it's cause he gives her extra treats!)


----------



## LittleShelby

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

Lol. That last picture is so cute!


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

I know! What a cheeky little face. She's going 'neener neener boo boo'.


----------



## LittleShelby

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

That is so true! I can't wait for my boyfriend to start liking my rats.


----------



## lml8787

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*



LittleShelby said:


> That is so true! I can't wait for my boyfriend to start liking my rats.


lol yeah, mine too!


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Tali, Pickle, Penelope, AND the new boys*

They'll come around I'm sure. It's hard not to love the little buggers. I even catch my mother in law sneaking into the office to scratch and make kissy noises at the rats.


----------



## VictorianVanity

All right! I had so many pictures of the kids that, rather than uploading them all and bogging this forum down, I just decided to link my album. Enjoy!

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b362/baka_ne_bitch/Rats/


----------



## laughingrats

Yaaaaaay! ;D


----------



## laughingrats

I looked at every single picture, all 101 of them. I love that grass thing you have them on, what is that? and I don't know what picture to use! >_<!


----------



## PaisleyClown

Your rats are soooo adorable and I LOVE their names!!! "The Dude" hahaha


----------



## VictorianVanity

Laura - I didn't realize there were so many til I put them all up! My goodness! The grass thing is actually this grass-box my mother-in-law's boyfriend built. Grass doesn't really grow in the back patio area, so he built a planter box. It's on the ground now for doggy use, so is no longer acceptable for ratty shenanigans, but it was raised off the ground while it was growing so I snuck the kids out for a little romp. We're thinking about building them one of their own. :3

Paisely- Thank you so much! "The Dude" was definitely my fiance's idea. He's got a penchant for unusual names. It's a little odd calling him, going "Duuuuuude" in a baby voice, but it sure has gotten a lot of compliments.


----------



## thyme

My older boy is named Alistair too! He's a beige-ish with a few smears of white on his chest and stomach. I can't tell entirely from the picture, but is yours a tan/beige as well?


----------



## VictorianVanity

We were told Alistair is a silver berkshire. He's this lovely silvery-blue color, with sweet little white socks and a white mark on his tummy that is my kissy target. I just love the name Alistair.


----------

